# Vertical smokers: to reverse flow or not to reverse flow?



## garagemo (Jul 6, 2017)

Do more people prefer the reverse flow for a vertical smoker and what are the benefits?


----------



## daveomak (Jul 6, 2017)

reverse flow vertical smokers are VERY forgiving...   Have a very uniform temperature throughout...   Kind of the Cadillac of smokers, in my opinion....


----------



## garagemo (Jul 9, 2017)

Those definitely are good features! If this little Cadillac we made was reverse flow would that make it a double Cadillac??













IMG_3163.JPG



__ garagemo
__ Jul 9, 2017


----------



## rigger45 (Jul 10, 2017)

Interesting topic and curious with more info about vertical smoking.


----------



## lantzy75 (Jul 10, 2017)

How does reverse flow work in a vertical smoker?  Is the exhaust vent at the bottom?  I'm confused...

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## daveomak (Jul 10, 2017)

Vertical Smoker.3jpg.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jul 10, 2017


----------



## rigger45 (Jul 11, 2017)

Good illustration Dave, thanks!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 11, 2017)

That's the vertical reverse flow I designed to build for myself..  about 4-5 years ago..   ain't built it yet..


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 11, 2017)

What is the fuel source?


----------



## daveomak (Jul 11, 2017)

Pops6927 said:


> What is the fuel source?


Pops, morning....   I'm guessing that was directed at me....   I planned on briquettes with flavor wood hunks...   Briquettes for long-lasting, non-attended smokes ....  like in an UDS...

Electric would do just fine also....   I'm leery of propane because of flame out and it's so darn expensive here...


----------



## garagemo (Jul 11, 2017)

ReverseFlowDiagram.jpg



__ garagemo
__ Jul 11, 2017






I saw this online (not my picture) that seems to be like what you're talking about Dave, now does this also help the briquettes last longer and/or does it keep the smoke circulating longer so you need less wood hunks for smoking?


----------



## rigger45 (Jul 12, 2017)

GarageMo that's another interesting design.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 12, 2017)

GarageMo said:


> I saw this online (not my picture) that seems to be like what you're talking about Dave, now does this also help the briquettes last longer and/or does it keep the smoke circulating longer so you need less wood hunks for smoking?


Yep.. That's what I'm talking about...   The heat from the coals heats the divider plate to transfer heat to the cooking chamber...   The smoke / heat circulates through the channels to also heat the CC...  Very little heat escapes because the entire smoker needs to be insulated...   Very efficient design as far a fuel consumption...   Also expensive to build..   BUT, you get a great smoker... I would build it with 1 1/2" thick rock wool...

The exhaust channel, where the holes are, is weird... that channel should open near the bottom of the CC and eliminate the holes...  the holes impart extra friction and elevate the exhaust discharge from the CC....   It probably works OK, but there is a better solution...


----------



## garagemo (Jul 13, 2017)

Dave, this is some great info, so instead of holes you say just have an open bottom like a square or rectangle tube placed vertically in the back of the smoker?


----------



## daveomak (Jul 13, 2017)

Yep...  the heat and smoke from the "sealed" lower chamber "FB", travels upward to the "top" of the Cook Chamber through a tube of sorts that is sealed to the FB ceiling...  released into the CC near the ceiling and travels down to the inlets of the exhaust... which travel up the inside of the CC, through the insulated roof, to atmosphere....

The primary concept is to have both sets of tubes heated to the CC temp...  inside the insulated CC body...   The heated tubes will then promote a draft... 

For best results, build an insulated CC...  add the tubes / ducts to the inside of the insulated CC...


----------



## cmcclora (Aug 3, 2017)

Would you guys consider a backwoods smoker to be better than a lsg smoker since the backwoods is reverse flow?


----------



## daveomak (Aug 4, 2017)

cmcclora said:


> Would you guys consider a backwoods smoker to be better than a lsg smoker since the backwoods is reverse flow?


Each designed smoker has is good points and short falls..  Depends what you want...


----------



## kam59 (Aug 4, 2017)

For me the question I would ask myself if I were buying or building one is do I want the heat/smoke coming up on my meat or going down on my meat? Both designs work well if built properly the reverse flow is more demanding on having a completely sealed chamber because of the way the smoke has to travel. Pitmaker vaults are sealed so well that they use "Slam latches" on their doors. The pressure of the heat/smoke needing to escape through the exhaust is what makes them work. I have a good friend and fellow competitor that runs a Backwoods and he loves it. The cooker is rock solid and turns out great food.


----------



## garagemo (Aug 7, 2017)

My only fear of this in a vertical smoker is "heat rises" so with the heat pouring out the top of the walls and with the out stack coming down the back and opens near the bottom of the food chamber does that mean the food at the top of the chamber is getting baked hotter and a lot more smoke than the product at the bottom of the chamber?


----------



## daveomak (Aug 7, 2017)

Vertical Smoker.3jpg.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jul 10, 2017


----------



## sskynrd (Aug 8, 2017)

I built a reverse flow from a 250 gal tank about 3 years ago and it cooks like a charm. Only 10-15° difference between the back by the fire box and the front. I spent a LOT of time designing and building. It's definitely a science to it, but I wouldn't do anything but reverse flow now


----------



## bbqwillie (Aug 11, 2017)

GarageMo said:


> My only fear of this in a vertical smoker is "heat rises" so with the heat pouring out the top of the walls and with the out stack coming down the back and opens near the bottom of the food chamber does that mean the food at the top of the chamber is getting baked hotter and a lot more smoke than the product at the bottom of the chamber?


Generally yes. But you have to also consider that the FB is on the bottom and the heat source will tend to level the lower temps found at the bottom of the cooker. Once stabilized the reverse flow verticals have pretty darn good heat distribution throughout the CC.


----------



## racer102 (Feb 10, 2018)

So if box is insulated could you use 11 gauge steel for the cabinet inside and out and 1/4" plate as usual for the fire box with a top made of 1/2"


----------

